# Is anyone familiar with Bulletproof Everyone products



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone have first hand knowledge about their products?

They seem to good to be true.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Never heard of them. What are they supposed to do?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

They market bullet proof backpacks and clothing. 

The CEO in an ad shoots himself in the stomach while wearing one of their products. It looks like it hurts like hell but the bullet doesn't penetrate. 

I am interested in the backpacks for my grands if they work.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

nchobbyfarm said:


> They market bullet proof backpacks and clothing.
> 
> The CEO in an ad shoots himself in the stomach while wearing one of their products. It looks like it hurts like hell but the bullet doesn't penetrate.
> 
> I am interested in the backpacks for my grands if they work.


Now if he had Alec Baldwin shoot at him and he survived, I’d be a buyer.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

They have been selling the bullet proof back packs for a few years. They will stop most pistol rounds, but not rifle rounds. New York just banned the sale and ownership of pullet proof vests to civilians. 

Back in the dark ages of 1979, Second Chance came out with a bullet proof vest. The inventor traveled around the country to demonstrate them to police departments. He would put a phone book between the vest and his chest, then shoot himself with a .44 magnum revolver. Now that was a salesman.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> They have been selling the bullet proof back packs for a few years. They will stop most pistol rounds, but not rifle rounds. New York just banned the sale and ownership of pullet proof vests to civilians.
> 
> Back in the dark ages of 1979, Second Chance came out with a bullet proof vest. The inventor traveled around the country to demonstrate them to police departments. He would put a phone book between the vest and his chest, then shoot himself with a .44 magnum revolver. Now that was a salesman.


You should check out the website for bulletproofeveryone and watch the CEO shoot himself in the stomach. It is impressive but he didn't use a 44.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> muleskinner2 said:
> 
> 
> > They have been selling the bullet proof back packs for a few years. They will stop most pistol rounds, but not rifle rounds. New York just banned the sale and ownership of pullet proof vests to civilians.
> ...


This is from their website:


> *IS THE ARMOR HARD PLATES?*
> 
> All of our armor is what is referred to as soft armor. It is made of a laminated and woven aramid fabric.


Aramid fiber is the generic term for DuPont’s trademarked Kevlar. The products that Bulletproof Everyone is marketing is exactly the same stuff that Second Chance was selling in the ‘70s and 80s. It can stop some pistol rounds, but even a copper solid 9mm will punch through it, not to mention any rifle round, and most knives wielded in a stabbing motion.

If you really want capable body armor, or a backpack insert, you need something in a hard plate. Steel and even ceramic are pretty cheap compared to Kevlar/aramid and offer better knife protection as well.

As far as the soft armors go, Dyneema is the new hot girl at school. It is an ultra-high density polyethylene that is available either as a hard plate (light but THICK for its protection level) or as a woven micro-filament synthetic fabric. When used in its soft format, it’s still got to be backed with a plate of some sort to provide more than pistol protection.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in 1979 I bought seven vests from Second Chance, in Central Lake, Michigan. I was working as a City Patrolman in Rising Star, Tx. I had gone home to visit family, and picked up vests for myself, five Deputies and one Highway Patrolman. Every few years I pull that old vest our and shoot it. It will still stop .357, .45, 9mm, and my hot loaded .44 magnum bear loads.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey, John Wick had a suit made of bulletproof stuff.
Seemed to work pretty well.


----------

